# Hybride Live dvd ou minimal cd ?

## endorphine

Bonjour, je voudrais télécharger Linux Gentoo, mais il y a plusieurs options. J'ai une option de 2 giga  Hybride live dvd ou minimal cd.

Quel est la différence, et le quel prendre ,

Je vous remerci

----------

## guitou

Bjr.

Tu peux prendre peu ou prou n'importe quel support, pourvu qu'il te procure un environnement Linux fonctionnel sur la machine cible.

Si tu as déjà un autre Linux en place, tu peux faire l'install depuis cet environnement san souci.

Pour les live CD/DVD, je ne sais pas si c'est encore d'actualité, mais fut un temps où les 2 n'étaient pas très à jour, et la recommandation générale était alors de prendre SysRescueCD (tu devrais pouvoir trouver trace du GenRescueCD dans les forums aussi si tu ne veux pas entendre parler de systemd, fork du projet depuis le passage de SysRescueCD à systemd).

- minimal LiveCD: environnement minimal, tt en ligne de commande.

- LiveDVD: environnement graphique diponible (plus glamour si besoin de consulter le net pendant ton installation)

Bref, si ta plus grande crainte est de galérer, prends plutôt une option avec environnement graphique, mais si tu es confiant(e) en tes capacités, le minimal CD sera plus rapide a télécharger et fera très bien l'affaire.

Et en supplément, si tu as des soucis de démarrage avec Live CD ou DVD, c'est possiblement dû à du matériel non pris en charge, auquel cas SysRescueCD (ou GenRescueCD) aura plus de chances de combler tes besoins.

++

Gi)

----------

## Skwal

Bonjour,

J'installe Gentoo en ce moment avec le livedvd, c'est très pratique pour consulter le web pendant l'installation, et il suffit même s'il date  !

De plus il est facilement gravable sur usb -> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/LiveUSB/Guide#dd.

Voilà, bonne continuation.

----------

